# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Caribbean Port Welcomes Six Cruise Ships for the First Time in 20 Months

## JEK

https://www.cruisehive.com/caribbean...0-months/60398

Screen Shot 2021-11-27 at 8.12.43 AM.jpg

----------


## KevinS

Good for them.  

Marine Traffic, cruise websites and Andys News of the Day show that there are very few cruise ships visiting St Barth.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

As we understand it, the cruise lines are able to function with reduced passenger capacity, proof of vax required, pre-boarding negative test required, and mask wearing on board. We are hoping to take our first cruise since Covid in January. We shall see.

----------

